# Language Barrier



## GillF (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I am being relocating to China for a 2 year work assignment. I realize that respect is very big culturally which impacts how business is handled. That being said, is it possible to survive living and working in China without being fluent in Chinese? 

Any advice will help, thanks!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been here 20 years and still do not speak it fluently but I survive. Obviously the more you can speak the easier it is. For work you may need a translator.

And it is more than just being polite, they have this thing about face, if they offer you something, say a drink for instance and you refuse then you are taking face from them.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I have not been here as long as Eric, just over five years. My Chinese is very limited and in all that time I have not had what I may call even the smallest of conversations with non English speakers!

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## GillF (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Eric and Zhongshan Billy,

Thank you both for your replies! I am happy to hear that the language barrier isn't has hard to overcome as I had originally thought. 

Eric you mentioned being polite as important. Would y'all have any tips on how to respectfully interact with the chinese both in the workplace as well as in every day life?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think stating language is no barrier seems not appropriate. Both in work and private it all depends on people(like anywhere).In bigger cities English is more common but people are less friendly and patient to understand. Rural China's people don't speak English that well but very driven to communicate with patience. As far as face its complicated. Even with my spouse (Chinese) I have multiple encounters about face that go way beyond any logic (and my comprehension). My way has always been be polite and treat people like you want to be treated. If you do that the change that you encounter serious "face" problems are very limited. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

GillF said:


> Hi Eric and Zhongshan Billy,
> 
> Thank you both for your replies! I am happy to hear that the language barrier isn't has hard to overcome as I had originally thought.
> 
> Eric you mentioned being polite as important. Would y'all have any tips on how to respectfully interact with the chinese both in the workplace as well as in every day life?


What cschrd2 said above about face. Plus be proactive with people instead of reactive and there should be no conflict in the face department.

Let me give you an example of how weird the face thing can get. I was a senior tech with a porsche racing team in zhuhai China and in one race one car blew an engine. Breakfast the next morning and I joked with the driver in front of the whole team that he had over revved the engine, he looked at me with daggers in his eyes.

I tried to explain British humour to him and tell him I was jesting with him, he simply said you lost face for me in front of the whole team. He never spoke to me again after that.

Here is another simple example, the Chinese love to give gifts and cigarettes are big here, they will always offer you a cigarette, if you say wa boo tow yen (I do not smoke) then OK so learn simple answers in Chinese. And even if you are a non smoker, carry a packet of expensive cigarettes to give out to smokers, they will love you for it.


----------



## GillF (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow, great tips, suggestions, and examples.

I must admit I am very surprised how almost sensitive the driver comes across in your example, Eric. So, glad to know that it is definitely better to tread lightly in certain situations.

Thank you to all of you for your help!


----------

